# "Most Haunted" Island for Sale



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

If you've got a cool 3.8 million euros laying around, this might be the spot for you.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...orlds-most-haunted-island-up-for-auction.html

_"The island is currently closed to visitors, but an American TV presenter who visited the island and entered the abandoned hospital for the Travel Channel series Ghost Adventures claimed to have been briefly possessed by a ghost there."_

Sounds legit!

Rich


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My gosh how cool would that be to own that island and run a Haunt? There is so much scary history associated with that island. Just the history alone is scary and makes you hesitant about going to it.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I wish I was rich!! That would be so awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a beautiful property and seems so serene. Hard to imagine such a place being plagued by ghosts. However, if it truly is, the right marketing angle could make it a gold mine for a prospective developer.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I watched that episode of _Ghost Adventures_ where Zak Bagans was "possessed" at Poveglia. That was hilarious!

Maybe everyone here could pool our money, buy it and turn it into a giant haunt: HauntForum Island!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What is 3.8 million euros in US dollars? And if we divided it by all the HF members, how much would we each need to put up? Just asking?


----------

